# Wether Dam?



## FaRmEr FrEaK

OK so I am showing a yearling in wether dam this summer I am wondering how to show wether dam, She is a large yearling Boer goat she used to know how to brace when she was a baby but i Have no idea how to show this style, Pictures or Videos would be great Thanks


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Hi there! At all the jackpots I have seen the wether dam classes at, you brace them like a wether, but the judge will also have you set them up like a doe. Definitely reintroduce her to bracing


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

Hey!!!!! Ok I will try teaching her how to brace Thanks for your Help


----------



## goatgirlzCA

She will catch on quick! At least that way, you are prepared for whatever the Judge wants them to do. Since its a new class at State Fair, who knows! I hope you win a buckle!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

Yep i hope so i started working with her she seems to be doing ok the only challenge is that she is huge so i have to learn how to brace something that big haha anyway Thanks I hope so too


----------

